# Beware The 5G Network....Video From Washington DC Council Meeting !



## nononono (Apr 9, 2019)

*Information is KING !*
*Be your own Judge, don't let others tell you spin and falsehoods...!*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Apr 9, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4428


*Your handwriting is " deplorable "....*

*I give you handrails for your safety and what do you do.....*
*Cut up the metal and sell it for scrap....oh the pain will *
*remind you of this moment as you lay there writhing *
*at the canyon bottom....*

*Poor Poor Bob.....*


----------



## espola (Apr 9, 2019)

There was a proposal recently advanced in our neighborhood to install a cell-phone station at the maintenance building in the middle of the golf course out our back door, which would fill a gap in T-Mobile's coverage (I have to walk up the hill about a block to get a good signal).  Some local residents were opposed to it on the grounds that they did not want to spend their lives exposed to harmful radiation.  Aside from the fact that the average age around here is over 70 (so most of our lives have already passed), all the residents were observed using their cell phones in the usual manner, which is with the device held right next to the user's head.


----------



## nononono (Apr 9, 2019)

espola said:


> There was a proposal recently advanced in our neighborhood to install a cell-phone station at the maintenance building in the middle of the golf course out our back door, which would fill a gap in T-Mobile's coverage (I have to walk up the hill about a block to get a good signal).  Some local residents were opposed to it on the grounds that they did not want to spend their lives exposed to harmful radiation.  Aside from the fact that the average age around here is over 70 (so most of our lives have already passed), all the residents were observed using their cell phones in the usual manner, which is with the device held right next to the user's head.



*Your analogy is akin to a random hit of a hammer if used daily .....*
*or*
*Hitting the hammer directly in your face hourly for the rest of your *
*thievin life.....*

*Ya stupid Golfball thief.....*


----------

